# Dog shows..



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi. I'm looking for dog shows. Specifically, Maltese dog shows in the Texas area. Do any of you know of any upcoming dog shows in the area? 

I think this is another way to see who's showing dogs and to see the Maltese in action.

TIA!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here you go:

http://infodog.com/showinfo/state.htm


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Try:

http://www.onofrio.com 

I think there might be a Texas show coming up or just happened. Click on shows.


----------



## bomister (Jun 2, 2006)

Tia:
The next few dog shows in TX are:
Beeville, TX April 21-22
Beaumont, TX April 27-29
Big Springs, TX April 28-29
Denton TX May 11-12

All these shows are all breed shows, so Maltese will be involved in conformation.
Aiden is in Rally Obedience. Rally Obedience is usually held during the same shows. So, there is a lot going on at each show. And, they are fun to watch all the dogs.

Enjoy.
Arlene



> Hi. I'm looking for dog shows. Specifically, Maltese dog shows in the Texas area. Do any of you know of any upcoming dog shows in the area?
> 
> I think this is another way to see who's showing dogs and to see the Maltese in action.
> 
> TIA![/B]


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Infodog list the shows for all superintendants here is the link that will take you directly to the shows.
http://www.infodog.com/panels/PAN500.htm


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh thanks so much.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I'm so glad you posted this. I've been wanting to go to a dog show & there are a couple near me.*


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

You are very welcome. Back when I first started showing you had to write to the superintendants and ask to be put on their mailing lists. I missed a few shows then because there are several different supers. Now with infodog you can get them allin one place. It has made my life much easier. You still have to go to the show giving Supers to get the results of the shows.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone going to the Dog Show at Reliant stadium (in Houston) this month? The lady in customer service said there would be some Maltese there.

Reliant Dog Show


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Anyone going to the Dog Show at Reliant stadium (in Houston) this month? The lady in customer service said there would be some Maltese there.
> 
> Reliant Dog Show[/B]


I'm planning on going to this. I went last year and saw Tommy, the famous Maltese.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=402272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you attend all for days? I don't want to miss the maltese.


----------

